
Boosting the Real Time Performance of Gnome Shell 3.34 in Ubuntu 19.10 - reddotX
https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/boosting-the-real-time-performance-of-gnome-shell-3-34-in-ubuntu-19-10/13095
======
alyandon
I'm glad to see that they are finally focusing some serious attention on these
performance problems. I found the default gnome shell to be so poorly
performing as to be unusable in Ubuntu 18.04 on a core i7-2600 system with
dedicated nVidia 710 video card. So, back to Unity I went.

------
new_realist
All of these fixed in Mac and Windows fifteen years ago.

~~~
Angeo34
And that all while literally every single thing in Mac is stolen from Plasma.
Whether it's design wise (rounded corner blur and countless other effects) or
straight up entire applications/libraries (both Chrome and Safari are based on
KDEs implementation)

